# اللهجة المصرية: موّال



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

اريد منكم معنى كلمة موّاله

كما تقول ام كلثوم

اللي بيشكي حاله لحاله
واللي بيبكي على موّاله

وشكرا


----------



## akhooha

معنى كلمة [موّال (ج: مواويل)] الأصلية هي نوع من انواع الشعر. واضافة إلى ذلك فالكلمة تدل على اغنية حزينة ... (وقد اكون مخطئا) ربما لم أفهم سؤالك​


----------



## ahmedcowon

"مواله هنا المقصود بها "قصته الحزينة


----------

